# the eagles let hank baskett go to make room for michael vick



## kimmy (Sep 26, 2009)

everyone's probably already seen or heard that the eagles have made the decision to let hank baskett go in order to make room on the team for michael vick.

how do you ladies and gentlemen feel about this decision?

i'm absolutely disgusted that he was even given another chance to play in the league, and now i'm just disappointed that they let someone else go so they can pay him a ridiculous amount of money that he's probably going to turn around and bankroll more dogfights with.


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 26, 2009)

That's really messed up. I can't believe they did that....why would any team in their right mind allow him to play for them after what he did? I don't understand.....even if he is that good of a player...whyy?


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 26, 2009)

I hate what Vick did, but he did pay his debt to society. I however don't think that it is fair to fire someone to make room for Vick, if they had an opening then I would understand but to fire someone to hire a convicted felon?


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 26, 2009)

I think it's a damn shame! Hank Baskett seems like such a sweet guy and Michael Vick is nothing but a heartless POS who is just sorry he got caught. If he hadn't got caught he would probably still be doing the dirt he was doing before. I have no respect for that guy, no matter how much he apologizes and boohoos on TV. I'm sorry for Hank, I hope he gets picked up by another team soon.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah i think thats bs that they let him go for vick! i believe i read that hank baskett got recruited to another team already tho, i forget which but i read it on perez hilton.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree he has paid his debt to society it is not our job to continue punishing him....and it's business ....The NFL/NBA all pro sports teams do it everyday ...they let star players go and replace them with others...It is only a big deal to people because it is M Vick....I have had a lot of my favorite players cut ...yeah it sucks but again it's Business and the way of the sports world...i guess so basically...I really don't care that much anymore...it happens...and I don't care that it was M Vick versus another player replacing him....


----------



## carandru (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't really follow FB or any sports for that matter, so i can't really speak on whether or not Hank Baskett deserved to go or not. But, i could understand the point of not letting a player go to give Mike Vick a spot.

The only thing I can really say, is the man did his crime and did his time. Y should he continued to be punished?  And for those who believe that he should continue to be cast out/mistreated/tauted as a POS or whatever... for the rest of his life it seems... how would it be if ur mistakes were not only NOT forgiven, but thrown up in ur face and used against u at every turn?  

I definitely do not agree with what he did by any means, but I do not believe that means he should be viewed/treated the way he is by most people.  I dont' know what  anyone else thinks , but if a person goes to prison and the state considers his debt paid... then more could u want? 

Is running dog fights worse than beating wife or killing a human being? B/c there are people in professional leagues who have done these things and returned to work/play the very next day with much less ruckus than Mike Vick is getting...after he has gone to PRISON... 

I dont' know. I just don't get it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I hate what Vick did, but he did pay his debt to society. I however don't think that it is fair to fire someone to make room for Vick, if they had an opening then I would understand but to fire someone to hire a convicted felon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed...But they probably looked at it as Hiring a Star Quarterback versus Hiring a Convicted Felon.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't believe they did that either. And that really sucks for Hank especially because him and kendra are expecting a baby. Not like he couldn't get another contract with a different team but still.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2009)

Rumor has it He already has another contract ...probably making more money....Good for him

Colts To Sign Baskett To Replace Gonzalez - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 28, 2009)

He made a very big mistake and I can't totally forgive anyone who abuses and kills any innocent person or animal. Maybe because I know friends of friends who breed pitbulls over and over, and sell them to stupid people who do stupid things with them for money. Pitbulls are like weapons to some men and they feel tougher if their pitbull is big and nasty acting. Ugh I just really can't stand people who use those poor dogs like that.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry if I piss some people off with this post. I don't think they should let Michael Vick back. He did go to prison and do his time but he was supposed to be a role model for kids and should have known better. My friend was a stripper at night and a teacher during they day. The school found and and fired her. She never hurt anyone. but Michael Vick can hurt animals and get another MILLION DOLLAR CONTRACT. Are you kidding me? There are a lot of people who get fired for stuff that doesn't even hurt anyone.  They dont get their jobs back. Why in the hell does he get to do that.  He is a public figure and children look up to him. This is why he shouldn't have been signed again. I really don't buy into his apologies. He was only trying to get another million dollar contract.  I heard better apologies from crack heads. He only wanted another contract. I don't buy into any of that crap.  Kids look up to sports figures. This is why we shouldn't condone this behavior and bring him back to the NFL.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 29, 2009)

^ word.

And i dont think a little jail time is properly repaying his debt to society, never mind his debt to the creatures he's abused/killed. I know thats what the courts have decided, but imo there is only one way to deal with someone that kills and tortures animals like that.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 29, 2009)

I really doubt that the Eagles let HB go JUST to hire Vick.  You can be almost certain that Baskett was on his way out the door anyway.  As Tish said, the NFL is a BUSINESS.  It's about the money.  And regardless of what Vick was convicted of, regardless of people feeling like he's a bad role model, etc, if he can win games as a pro baller, he will BE a pro baller.  He has every right to work.  He's not applying to vet school or to work at the local pet store or to be a dog walker.  He wants to play football.  Let him do it in peace.  It pisses me off so much that people acted like fools over what he did but won't do the same for HUMAN BEINGS who are getting beat down everyday.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_I really doubt that the Eagles let HB go JUST to hire Vick. You can be almost certain that Baskett was on his way out the door anyway. As Tish said, the NFL is a BUSINESS. It's about the money. And regardless of what Vick was convicted of, regardless of people feeling like he's a bad role model, etc, if he can win games as a pro baller, he will BE a pro baller. He has every right to work. He's not applying to vet school or to work at the local pet store or to be a dog walker. He wants to play football. Let him do it in peace. It pisses me off so much that people acted like fools over what he did but won't do the same for HUMAN BEINGS who are getting beat down everyday._

 
No doubt! Any job this guy does people would find a problem with....Murderers work, Wife beaters Work, Child Molestors work, Rapist Work ...everyone has to eat and feed their families...Football players should be looked at as role models anyway....Parents should....I guess people would be happier if he got on Public assistance so we could all support him and his family...No...that would be another issue...I guess some would only be satisfied with the electric chair...Because after all Human life is nothing compared...There are rapist and child abusers who never spend a day in jail...But they are not dragged thru the mud like this guy


----------



## miss sha (Sep 30, 2009)

Just because Vick did jail time doesn't mean that he should be absolved of what he's done. Murderers and rapists get off easy all of the time, being allowed back into the world after paltry sentences or not being prosecuted at all. Just because they've been through the government's justice system doesn't mean justice has actually been served.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2009)

So he shouldn't be allowed to work? Basically is what everyone thinks? I doubt that he will ever be absolved of his crime..that is something he will be reminded of and has to live with for the rest of his life as should be...But this is about him playing football, which is a JOB for him...Should he not be allowed to work?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 30, 2009)

^ He can work at taco bell not at NFL player with a 22 million dollar contract.  Thats my issue.  I think he did pay for his crime


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2009)

^^ Thats Crazy! IMO...He is not gonna do no more via animals working at Taco bell than working in the NFL....I think just like the Coach that hired him thinks...Good Call..his talent fits the job he was hired for..I'm done with this topic cuz this thread is not gonna interfere with his paycheck at the end of the day....Thank Goodness


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 30, 2009)

So we are arguing about a Hank Bassett, who married a paid prostitute even though it was Hugh Hefner, a soft porn star, made millions off of a TV for her looks and prostitution. Hank Bassett, who I had never heard of before that show and I am sure young girls look up to his now wife vs Micheal Vick, a star quarterback who makes that business (NFL) millions even with the controversy but who did pay his debt to society, but who deserves to work at the job that was trained to do because he can still do it.

Neither ones are role models and she has technically done nothing wrong and neither has he for marrying her, but don't make him seem like the victim. He is doing just fine. He was expendable, nature of the beast.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 30, 2009)

Was Hank the better player?
If he hadn't married Kendra  would we know who he was? I doubt, only sports freaks would know who he was!
They let him go and kept injured players, who aren't even playing!! Hellooo doesn't that say a whole lot?!
I think the team looked at who would show and prove and Hank just wasn't that player, it's that simple, Hank is not a first rate player, he's good but not great in anyone's opinion.
Plus give me a break Lenoard Little and  Stallworth  both actually KILLED PEOPLE, and still played, Vick bankrolled dog fights, somehow if the murders deserve jobs, so does the dog fight dude!


Becca sorry about your stripper/teacher friend but most teachers sign moral clauses! For just this reason, noble strippers don't warm many parents hearts at all.
She probably did sign and never read her contact fully so she had no idea, but it's a fire-able offense in most school districts my dh worked in the school system didn't teach but still had the clause in his contract.

As a mother I do have to say I teach my kids stars are people and fuc* up all the time, take them for what they can do but don't look to them to be perfect, it's a much easier way to raise a kid instead of wondering how to explain nude pics of HSM stars or singers beating up their gf's


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_That's really messed up. I can't believe they did that....why would any team in their right mind allow him to play for them after what he did? I don't understand.....even if he is that good of a player...whyy?_

 
BECAUSE HE'S A GOOD PLAYER.  It's got nothing to do with what he did; that team hired him because of his ability as a good athlete, not because of his record as a "bad citizen" or whatever people want to call him.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I hate what Vick did, but he did pay his debt to society. I however don't think that it is fair to fire someone to make room for Vick, if they had an opening then I would understand but to fire someone to hire a convicted felon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Because it's the NFL, not Walmart.  Standard labor practices and ethics don't exactly apply here.  Again...athlete vs. person.  They choose athletes based on physical ability and prowess, not based on personality and morals (unfortunately).  Whether or not he funded dogfights won't win games.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I agree he has paid his debt to society it is not our job to continue punishing him....and it's business ....The NFL/NBA all pro sports teams do it everyday ...they let star players go and replace them with others...It is only a big deal to people because it is M Vick....I have had a lot of my favorite players cut ...yeah it sucks but again it's Business and the way of the sports world...i guess so basically...I really don't care that much anymore...it happens...and I don't care that it was M Vick versus another player replacing him...._

 
Exactly.  Tish it's like you're dancing in my head. Plaxico anyone?  Dumbfuck lol  I think any team picking up Michael Vick is looking forward to some publicity, because everybody's going to wanna know how he does after what he's been through (for lack of a better phrase, I don't personally think he's "been through" anything he didn't deserve) and it's going to create a media following, a curiosity.  People are ready to see him back on the field, they'll wanna know if any of the last 2 or 3 years has changed him as not only a person but mostly as a player.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Agreed...But they probably looked at it as Hiring a Star Quarterback versus Hiring a Convicted Felon._

 

Exactly!  If I had a football team and a violent ex-con ran faster than a former pastor at tryouts...I'd be friends with the former pastor but you best believe I'd sign the shit out of the quick-ass ex-con (and watch him very very closely lol)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Just because Vick did jail time doesn't mean that he should be absolved of what he's done. Murderers and rapists get off easy all of the time, being allowed back into the world after paltry sentences or not being prosecuted at all. Just because they've been through the government's justice system doesn't mean justice has actually been served._

 
No offense:  are you serious?  Nobody's "absolving" him of a crime.  If this was a regular person, do you think dogfighting charges would stop a corporation from hiring him if he were the most qualified? I love animals as much as the next person, but you seriously just compared murder and rape to dogfighting.  I'm sure families of murder victims and victims of sexual assault would vehemently disagree with you.

You may correct me if I got that wrong by reading it.  We're talking the NFL here; the man isn't guarding the White House or anything.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2009)

No one is throwing cookie dough at Martha Stewart!


But again....She was a different kind of Felon...forgotzzzzz


----------



## hello_my_apple (Oct 1, 2009)

[email protected] him working at taco bell. who cares what he does i wont get any richer or poorer over mike vick and his crimes. stop beating a dead horse, let the man play football, because i wanna watch!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 1, 2009)

I once jaywalked, and had to do community service and pay a $79 ticket...but I got clean and got a job as a school crossing guard.

But then all the parents found out I was a convicted jaywalker, protested and got me fired.


So now I'm a preschool bus driver...no walking necessary!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(This is me being up since 5am.  Stoopid.)


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm sorry. As a pitbull owner, I see what I have to go through day in and day out to defend the breed. What he did absolutely disgusts me. Because of him, it gave the breed and even worse name. It doesn't matter if he was famous or not, it's a crime. He should of gotten more than that considering what he was doing. But because he has money and a name he got off a little easy. He shouldn't have been signed back to the NFL AT all. Why should he continue making millions and acting like this never happened? Give me a break.

Also, Nike just signed him back for sponsorship. I already know people who are boycotting that as well. I think it's stupid and uncalled for how people stick up for him and say to leave him alone and let him live his life. Let me beat the shit out of you, make you fight other people when you don't want to, and then not feed you and tell me how YOU feel after a couple days.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_I'm sorry. As a pitbull owner, I see what I have to go through day in and day out to defend the breed. What he did absolutely disgusts me. Because of him, it gave the breed and even worse name. It doesn't matter if he was famous or not, it's a crime. He should of gotten more than that considering what he was doing. But because he has money and a name he got off a little easy. He shouldn't have been signed back to the NFL AT all. Why should he continue making millions and acting like this never happened? Give me a break.

Also, Nike just signed him back for sponsorship. I already know people who are boycotting that as well. I think it's stupid and uncalled for how people stick up for him and say to leave him alone and let him live his life. Let me beat the shit out of you, make you fight other people when you don't want to, and then not feed you and tell me how YOU feel after a couple days._

 
i also am a pitbull mommy (and i love my baby brindle!) and i agree that he disgusts me.  I think his sentence was nothing and he should have been punished more. i live in eagle terrority and have gotten in very heated discussions about him but he is a disgusting excuse for a human. if he treats animals that way who knows what he could do to people.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i also am a pitbull mommy (and i love my baby brindle!) and i agree that he disgusts me. I think his sentence was nothing and he should have been punished more. i live in eagle terrority and have gotten in very heated discussions about him but he is a disgusting excuse for a human. if he treats animals that way who knows what he could do to people._

 
Exactly. Honestly people really don't understand unless they own one. I see the looks I get when I'm out walking with my dog, or the way people like scatter off the sidewalk like he is a walking, killing machine. It's really annoying and if people just sat for an hour in my house, they would realize my pug is 10x more tougher than he ever will be haha.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree it breaks my heart because my baby is so friendly and everyone is so scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nothing anyone says could every change my mind.. justice was not served.

edit: i just wanted to add that i know someone who committed a very small non-violent crime and still cannot find work anywhere - not even for minimum wage yet this felon gets millions a year again.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

people were afraid of Pitbulls far before this incident trust me...My brother has two and has had them for over 8 years and people have ALWAYS gotten off the sidewalk when he walks them and they are harmless ....It's so funny how all of sudden now people wanna act like others are just getting afraid of Pits due to the Vick incident.....

I am personally glad when anyone can apologize, admit they did wrong and get their life back on track...I guess this is where my belief in God comes in and I am not a vengeful person...

I bought a new pair of Nikes today....LOL oh well...sucks I won't do without things just to spite another person...

Vick did not invent Pitbull fighting...Just FYI ...he is NOT the begin or end of it


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 1, 2009)

I realize that he did not invent pitbull fighting and I know people were scared of my dog long before the incident.

But like I said nothing will change my mind or how I feel.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_people were afraid of Pitbulls far before this incident trust me...My brother has two and has had them for over 8 years and people have ALWAYS gotten off the sidewalk when he walks them and they are harmless ....It's so funny how all of sudden now people wanna act like others are just getting afraid of Pits due to the Vick incident.....

I am personally glad when anyone can apologize, admit they did wrong and get their life back on track...I guess this is where my belief in God comes in and I am not a vengeful person...

I bought a new pair of Nikes today....LOL oh well...sucks I won't do without things just to spite another person...

Vick did not invent Pitbull fighting...Just FYI ...he is NOT the begin or end of it_

 
That's an awesome trait that you have. I just cannot forgive and forget that easily. Call me spiteful or hateful, but I just can't. I know he is not the beginning or the end, but he is in the spotlight and he knew what he was doing. No excuse, apology, or anything else for that matter will change what he did. I don't care if he was some poor bum doing it for an extra quick buck, it's illegal and a crime and he knew it and so does everybody else. Just because there are people out there doing it doesn't mean they won't get caught or they aren't in the wrong.

If pitbull owners were getting any closer to people accepting the breed, we were all just knocked 10 steps back because of an incident like this. Anytime there is any "negative" press, there will always be backlash. I don't care if Vick, my neighbor, the president or some CEO does it. It doesn't help their reputation and will continue to shadow the breed as killers.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ I 100% understand what you are saying...However it is not a Trait...it's just called being "God fearing" But I understand if you or anyone else feel the way you feel... everyone is entitled to either forgive or not in all circumstances ...I never mentioned forgetting...That is an entirely different thing than forgiving....I forgive but I never forget


----------



## Lapis (Oct 2, 2009)

All I want to know is why people aren't doing something about the players who drive drunk and kill PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See Vick will never own a dog again but these as*holes get the right to drive and atleast 1 was drinking and drinking AFTER he killed someone! 
Yet no one says anything about them, and it's blowing my mind!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 2, 2009)

to be honest i was talking about vick last night with my friends and i am pretty sure if he really wanted a dog again he'd find a way to get one.

that said, of course nobody likes when people get harmed or killed.. but it seems that nobody really sticks up for helpless animals.. i know this is cold but i like dogs better than people.  i mean everyone has their opinion and i respect that 100% and i of course would chose a human's life over an animals anyday but if i had to pick a cause to stand up for it would be animals.


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_All I want to know is why people aren't doing something about the players who drive drunk and kill PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See Vick will never own a dog again but these as*holes get the right to drive and atleast 1 was drinking and drinking AFTER he killed someone! 
Yet no one says anything about them, and it's blowing my mind!_

 
Of course people care about players who are out there driving drunk & putting people's lives at risk. I just think that people are less outraged by it because first of all we hear about drunk drivers everyday and a lot more people out there would consider drunk driving an accident and a "mistake". I don't think most people who are out there getting in their cars after a night of partying are thinking "damn I'm drunk and I feel like hitting someone with my car and killing them". 

Less people would consider PURPOSELY chosing to torture and kill animals a "mistake". This was an ongoing thing that Vick was doing. He knew exactly what he was doing! I'm not excusing drunk driving in any way, but you have to be one SICK ASS person to do that to innocent animals. That's how serial killers get started!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Of course people care about players who are out there driving drunk & putting people's lives at risk. I just think that people are less outraged by it because first of all we hear about drunk drivers everyday and a lot more people out there would consider drunk driving an accident and a "mistake". I don't think most people who are out there getting in their cars after a night of partying are thinkink "damn I'm drunk and I feel like hitting someone with my car and killing them". 

Less people would consider PURPOSELY chosing to torture and kill animals a "mistake". This was an ongoing thing that Vick was doing. He knew exactly what he was doing! I'm not excusing drunk driving in any way, but you have to be one SICK ASS person to do that to innocent animals. That's how serial killers get started!_

 
yea really that's the thing i am stuck on.. it is a proven fact that people who torture animals will or have move on to harm humans.  someone who has such little disrepest for life can be capable of anything!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_to be honest i was talking about vick last night with my friends and i am pretty sure if he really wanted a dog again he'd find a way to get one.

that said, of course nobody likes when people get harmed or killed.. but it seems that nobody really sticks up for helpless animals.. i know this is cold but i like dogs better than people. i mean everyone has their opinion and i respect that 100% and i of course would chose a human's life over an animals anyday but if i had to pick a cause to stand up for it would be animals._

 
I feel the same. I think it's because apart of me realizes they can't scream out for somebody to help them. They are really helpless unless somebody says something, or somebody steps in and does something about it.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Oct 3, 2009)

right. he didn't hurt my dog. so i can forgive him. he probably gives two shits if people forgive him or not, youre going to walk around harboring(?) hateful spiteful thoughts about him and he's getting richer. i mean what more do you guys want him to do?! you want him to get life for dogs? Holy Christ people get over it! this is not something worth getting gray hairs over, your dog is fine, the dogs that could have been rescued are fine (remember the shelter made a reality show called ' the micheal vick dogs *rolls eyes*) there is nothing more to do here.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_All I want to know is why people aren't doing something about the players who drive drunk and kill PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See Vick will never own a dog again but these as*holes get the right to drive and atleast 1 was drinking and drinking AFTER he killed someone! 
Yet no one says anything about them, and it's blowing my mind!_

 
Right? Donte Stallworth got less time and killed a HUMAN. But then, when he paid off the guy's family, what incentive did they have to go after a harsher penalty?

Let's be honest, the NFL is full of criminals. I remain convinced that Ray Lewis murdered someone despite popular opinion. Warren Moon beat the crap out of his wife on a regular basis. 

You can't hold people to a different standard simply because they hold a job above minimum wage. Vick did MORE time than the average person who abuses animals and has the right to return to his livelihood in the same manner as any convicted felon. 

As an interesting sidenote, many in the rescue/animal rights communities will tell you that the Vick case has actually been life changing for many pit bulls. They've determined a new method of dealing with seized fighting dogs and rehome and retraining them. Before they were just immediately destroyed. At least SOME good has come from the whole situation.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 5, 2009)

This is the last time I am posting in this thread. I respect everyone's opinions but honestly do not think he got nearly enough time for it.  
Is he supposed to get life for hurting a dog? That actually sounds great to me (I have said wrose about him, to be honest.. let's just say it involved him and a pack of dogs).  I do not harbor spiteful hate on him, this is just how I feel and what I believe and it goes towards anyone who harms animals, rich/poor/famous/whatever.
I work in law enforcement and i can tell you he got the smallest sentence I have ever seen for the amount of dogs he hurt.
but before you rolll your eyes at our posts, i can say that not all of his dogs were fine. many were hung, many were killed and many had to be put down because of the behavorial problems he caused.
as i said, this is the last time i post since my beliefs will not change and i see no reason to keep saying the same thing over and over again.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Of course people care about players who are out there driving drunk & putting people's lives at risk. I just think that people are less outraged by it because first of all we hear about drunk drivers everyday and a lot more people out there would consider drunk driving an accident and a "mistake". I don't think most people who are out there getting in their cars after a night of partying are thinking "damn I'm drunk and I feel like hitting someone with my car and killing them". 

Less people would consider PURPOSELY chosing to torture and kill animals a "mistake". This was an ongoing thing that Vick was doing. He knew exactly what he was doing! I'm not excusing drunk driving in any way, but you have to be one SICK ASS person to do that to innocent animals. That's how serial killers get started!_

 

Well, "accidents" happen due to drunk driving; I no longer believe drunk driving is an accident.  That's a choice.  You choose to drive yourself home instead of call a cab or a friend, or heaven-forbid leave your car out all night.  You choose to drive knowing you shouldn't be driving, and whether or not you kill someone, it's still not okay.  Just like sponsoring and participating in the cruelty of animals was a poor choice.


I don't condone any crime that's not committed in self-defense/self-preservation.  But again; this is the NFL.  It's not K-Mart.  Standard labor ethics don't apply here.  When you show up late for work, you may get a verbal warning or docked pay.  When you show up late for practice, you pay a $50,000 fine.  You don't fill out an application and interview to be a running back; you play your ass off, get seen, and get drafted.  

I'm not saying that I think professional athletes/other celebs who commit crimes deserve to get off easy.  Nobody should be above the law.  But you're all failing to recognize that he paid his debt to society. He served the sentence that was given to him by a jury of (probably not) his peers.  An NFL team is NOT going to give a shit.  As long as he can still run, tackle, catch, and sell tickets and merchandise, he'll play for as long as he's good.  Past crimes overlooked; I'm not saying it's right, but that's how that industry works.  Its not like a "regular" job.  

It'd be a hell no at PetSmart though.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Oct 6, 2009)

This topic just makes my blood boil.  I know people who have been convicted of felons and I know people who have been convicted of misdemeanor assaults.  Even after serving their time they struggle to get emplyoment.  And the jobs they find are not hardly enough to support themselves.  So I doubt Vick could work at the local Taco Bell, KFC, or Kroger.  Unless its been 7-10 years since a conviction, most normal jobs won't hire people with certain charges.  Period.  So what exactly should he be doing?  Getting public assistance?  Hell no.  I have no problem with him being in the NFL.  If you don't like Vick, don't support the game.  Don't support his sponsors.  Are enough people going to stop buying Nike's to make a real dent in their profits? No.  But for those who don't, that's just one more size 8 for me.  This guy will be haunted by this the rest of his life.  Should he be? Yes. But we don't need to throw it in his face when you can bet he's doing that enough himself.  And if you don't, talk to some who has actually served time and tried to rebuild their life.  That is REAL!

I have utmost respect for Eagles coach for bringing Vick in.  He said it was the right the to do.  He knows from experience because both of his sons served time for drugs and saw first hand what it's like to try to be normal after that.  Vick was involved in a very stupid thing but that makes him human.  Most of us have just been lucky enough to have our stupid deeds go unknown.


----------



## Penn (Oct 6, 2009)

I just think that this is a big deal to some of us because we love our dogs like they are our own children and just because our own dogs were not harmed of course it is going to strike a cord.


----------



## LilWickedJester (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't care who signs him to play; he is an athlete and it is what he does. I do not think his conviction should necessarily harm him in his job, HOWEVER, that does not mean I will think much more of him than as an animal abusing low-life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Coming from a family in police as well as me working in wildlife rehab and at vet clinics has taught me many people who abuse their animals will continue...it is not a one time incident that just randomly manifests itself and disappears once they are caught. Time after time these people continue and the punishment for the crimes are not harsh enough and/or sentencing is not enforced.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_This topic just makes my blood boil.  I know people who have been convicted of felons and I know people who have been convicted of misdemeanor assaults.  Even after serving their time they struggle to get emplyoment.  And the jobs they find are not hardly enough to support themselves.  So I doubt Vick could work at the local Taco Bell, KFC, or Kroger.  Unless its been 7-10 years since a conviction, most normal jobs won't hire people with certain charges.  Period.  So what exactly should he be doing?  Getting public assistance?  Hell no.  I have no problem with him being in the NFL.  If you don't like Vick, don't support the game.  Don't support his sponsors.  Are enough people going to stop buying Nike's to make a real dent in their profits? No.  But for those who don't, that's just one more size 8 for me.  This guy will be haunted by this the rest of his life.  Should he be? Yes. But we don't need to throw it in his face when you can bet he's doing that enough himself.  And if you don't, talk to some who has actually served time and tried to rebuild their life.  That is REAL!

I have utmost respect for Eagles coach for bringing Vick in.  He said it was the right the to do.  He knows from experience because both of his sons served time for drugs and saw first hand what it's like to try to be normal after that.  Vick was involved in a very stupid thing but that makes him human.  Most of us have just been lucky enough to have our stupid deeds go unknown._

 

Girl,I understand what you mean. My dad was in prison my whole life for manslaughter.  A man molested my cousin and my dad HANDLED it.  People judge my dad all the time.  I feel bad for criminals that get judged after being released BUT I dont think he should of been signed again. I just cant believe he is going to be making that much money after what he did.  Thats my problem with the whole situation.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 10, 2009)

Whoa Nelly! Did you guys here about this? This was on Perez Hilton 

Reality TV really is going to the dogs.

BET is giving dog-abuser Michael Vick his own reality show, as of right now called The Michael Vick Project.

The show is going to revolve around his comeback to the NFL as a new team member on the Philadelphia Eagles and his tarnished public image as a result of his arrest for the dog fighting ring in 2007.

Vick says:

"I just want people to really get to know me as an individual. What I want to do is change the perception of me. I am a human being. I've made some mistakes in the past, and I wish it had never happened. But it's not about how you fall, but about how you pick yourself up."

PETA spokesman Dan Shannon begged to differ saying that "people who abuse animals don't deserve to be rewarded. They shouldn't be given multimillion-dollar contracts…or given the privilege of being a role model."

PETA might spew a whole lotta crazy sometimes, but we're with them 100% on this one!

Drop the show BET!

Will U be watching Vick's show?


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 15, 2009)

I know I said I will stop posting in this thread but that is disgusting. He is only sorry he got caught and I doubt his dog fighting days are over. This is hardley something that he lives with everyday, I really sincerly doubt he feels bad plus his "punishment" is so light he does not really have a need to be sorry he got caught.  Studies prove that if one abuses animals than they probably have moved on to people.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_This topic just makes my blood boil. I know people who have been convicted of felons and I know people who have been convicted of misdemeanor assaults. Even after serving their time they struggle to get emplyoment. And the jobs they find are not hardly enough to support themselves. So I doubt Vick could work at the local Taco Bell, KFC, or Kroger. Unless its been 7-10 years since a conviction, most normal jobs won't hire people with certain charges. Period. So what exactly should he be doing? Getting public assistance? Hell no. I have no problem with him being in the NFL. If you don't like Vick, don't support the game. Don't support his sponsors. Are enough people going to stop buying Nike's to make a real dent in their profits? No. But for those who don't, that's just one more size 8 for me. This guy will be haunted by this the rest of his life. Should he be? Yes. But we don't need to throw it in his face when you can bet he's doing that enough himself. And if you don't, talk to some who has actually served time and tried to rebuild their life. That is REAL!

I have utmost respect for Eagles coach for bringing Vick in. He said it was the right the to do. *He knows from experience because both of his sons served time for drugs and saw first hand what it's like to try to be normal after that. Vick was involved in a very stupid thing but that makes him human*. *Most of us have just been lucky enough to have our stupid deeds go unknown.*_

 








 If Vick gets a show I will 100% watch just like I watch all the other Crazy drug infested, over the top, no meaning Reality Shows ....If nothing for humor alone....If Paris Hilton can have a show ANYONE can!!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 15, 2009)

I am glad that he is getting signed and he can try and move on with his life. I don't think its fair that his past keeps getting thrown at his face every single time. He has done jail time, and he has to live with what he did everyday.

I think its SO easy, to sit here and point a finger and judge someone, then to try and forgive. I mean, who are we to judge? Are we so perfect we feel the need to point someone else's mistake constantly?

He obviously isnt an ordinary guy, and this wont hurt his wallet. So for the people who are mad that he is gonna be making the same money, well what is it to you? If you don't want your money to go to him, don't watch the games, don't buy the merchandise, just don't support the team. He was gonna make the money regardless because he is a skilled athlete and damn good at what he does.

Its irrational to want him to go work at a taco bell, even then can you imagine the ruckus he would cause? Shoot, TB would probably hire him as a spoke person or something and STILL pay him tons of money for it.

I hope he truly has changed, and can move on. Like they say "May he who is free of sin, cast the first stone."


----------

